# [OFF] Linux pour le Desktop : 6 ans de retard ?

## amand

Bonjour !

Avant toutes agressions, je tiens à précisier que je suis un grand fan de linux et de l'Open Source, et que ça me fend le coeur d'écrire un tel post...

Dernièrement, j'ai eu l'occasion de *jouer* un peu avec le macosx d'un copain... et ça m'a vraiment impressionné... et frustré...

Fluide, beau, intégré, bourré d'idées excellentes et d'outils déments (quartz composer : ou comment s'éclater en quelques cliques bien placés !), vraiment ce système - sorti en 2001 - est impressionnant, et linux ne peut tenir la comparaison (du moins en ce qui concerne l'expérience Desktop, je n'ai rien à redire de linux comme serveur...).

Vous allez me répondre : "On a beryl, on a compiz !", certes, mais c'est vraiment ridicule par rapport au GUI Apple : 

déjà c'est horrible à faire fonctionner (que ce soit avec Xgl, aiglx ou encore le driver nvidia...), 

il manque une API pour concevoir des applis utilisant l'Opengl (les plugins sont uniquement un ajout esthétique, l'OpenGL n'est pas utilisé dans la conception des applications, et donc pour faciliter l'expérience des utilisateurs), 

la documentation qui tourne autour de l'intégration de Xcomposite avec OpenGL est inexistante (à part qques posts...), les deux clans se font ouvertement la guerre...

D'autre part sous linux le développement multimédia est super pénible : les documentations se comptent sur les doigts de la main d'un manchot (essayez voir d'utiliser la libmad pour les mp3 ou la libdv)...

Certes, Gstreamer existe, mais développer avec cette outil m'a semblé bien lourd lors des quelques petits essais que j'ai effectués (en plus glib est utilisé, et ça c'est pas ma tasse de thé, mais c'est un autre problème...).

L'arlésienne Enlightenment et son Evas sont ce qu'il y a de plus intéressants aujourd'hui en terme d'innovation, mais, je ne crois pas qu'ils comptent intégrer le principe du composite manager... Donc quid des supers animations macosx...

C'est dorénavant très décevant de continuer à vouloir développer sous linux quand on voit le retard engrangé par rapport à macosx (je ne parle pas de Vista qui est une pâle copie raté du système d'Apple). Ca fait maintenant plusieurs mois que je me bats dans des docs minimales et inextricables, dans des forums à la réactivité douteuse pour développer un petit window manager et de petits outils multimédia dans mon coin en utilisant le composite et opengl, et c'est limite mission impossible...Last edited by amand on Mon Feb 19, 2007 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi ce qui me fend le coeur, c'est qu'au bout de 7 messages tu n'arrives pas à faire un titre conforme aux conventions du forum   :Laughing: 

----------

## amand

C'est mieux là ?   :Embarassed: 

nOOb jusqu'au bout des cheveux...

----------

## gulivert

Avi perso, je trouve linux très bien à l'heure actuel dans ça configuration desktop. Les choses arrivent gentillement et faut leur laisser le temps d'arriver. Ayant testé à plusieurs reprise OSX je ne trouve pas que linux a quelque chose à lui envier. Bien sur je ne développe pas et de ce coté je ne peux me prononcer. Mais en t'en que simple utilisateur je suis conquis par E17 (qui manque composite serte) et XFCE4.4 sans beryl ( lui manque le mode expose)

Maintenant il est sur que OSX à une simplicité d'utilisation mais je dois dire ne pas utiliser linux pour ça mais bien pour tout le reste  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

moi j'ai plutôt l'impression d'avoir 6 ans d'avances... Je m'en sors mieux et plus vite que n'importe qui sous l'OS de la pomme pour faire la même tâche, et les trucs qui tournent tout le temps, ca va 5 minutes, mais ça fait mal à la tête je garde mon openbox ou mon windowmaker merci.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> déjà c'est horrible à faire fonctionner (que ce soit avec Xgl, aiglx ou encore le driver nvidia...),

 

7 min sous ubuntu, drivers nvidia proprio inclus.

C'est clair qu'il faut un peu se battre sous gentoo.

Je crois même que c'est de base avec une fedora, non ?

côté prog, j'ai jamais essayé, du coup j'peux pas dire.

Moi j'ai vu mac, et l'interface semble juste être un poil mieux pensée (comparée à beryl) mais bon beryl est quand même bien plus jeune ... et donc plus prometteuse ?

----------

## Temet

Y a truc que je capte pas, pourquoi tout le monde veut tout avoir sur son ordi???

Y a pas longtemps, j'ai vu une nana qui fait du graphisme avec son mac. Oui, c'est joli. Mac, c'est le top pour ce qui est imagerie et audio, y a pas photo. Mais en dehors de ça, elle ne savait rien. Pire, quand un truc ne marche pas tout seul, elle n'a aucune de idée de ce qu'elle peut faire.

Maintenant, des serveurs sous Mac, j'en vois pas des masses.

Linux, les serveurs, c'est son dada. Faut bien se dire que depuis la nuit de temps, et jusqu'il y a peu, le linuxien ... c'est pas les gouzis gouzis de ses fenêtres qui se déforment qui l'intéressaient, c'était son système stable.

La Windowisation de Linux fait que beaucoup aujourd'hui sont contents d'avoir des effets à deux balles, malgré leurs deux freezes de X quotidien... va comprendre Charles.

Windows, il est moyen partout... c'est l'élève qui s'en sort bien en pompant sur les copies de potes. Commercialement, c'est sans faille. Encore que la machine commerciale M$ ressemble à un enfant de choeur comparée de à celle de Jobs dans mon esprit.

Enfin bref, le jour ou tous les systèmes sons identiques, à quoi ça sert d'en avoir plusieurs??

Et pis si t'as tant bandé devant Mac, achète un Mac! <<< Logique imparable.

----------

## geekounet

 *amand wrote:*   

> L'arlésienne Enlightenment et son Evas sont ce qu'il y a de plus intéressants aujourd'hui en terme d'innovation, mais, je ne crois pas qu'ils comptent intégrer le principe du composite manager... Donc quid des supers animations macosx...

 

Evas utilise déjà xcomposite, j'ai un shelf tout en vraie transparence  :Smile: 

```
$ enlightenment_remote -use-composite-set 1
```

Suffit de lancer un xcompmgr derrière ensuite (ou d'utiliser l'extension bling). Avec le urxvt en vraie transparence, c'est nickel  :Wink: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi avoir des milliards d'effets qui te pètent au visage peut être considéré comme une réelle avancée.

Certes c'est beau... Mais passé la petite semaine où on s'extasie devant les fenêtres cahoutchouc et la transparence, on se rend vite compte qu'en terme d'efficacité et de productivité on n'y gagne rien du tout.

Je fais partie des utilisateur de ion3, donc oui c'est moche, aucune application n'est « intégrée » mais pfiou qu'est-ce que c'est rapide et efficace !

[*] Je peux demander à ce que certaines applis s'ouvrent d'une certaine façon, sur un certain bureau virtuel (ex. afficher les fenêtres de Gimp en mozaique sur le troisième bureau virtuel).

[*] Je peux absolument tout faire sans utiliser la souris

[*] Et le plus beau ça tourne avec moins de 64Mo de RAM !   :Wink: 

Pour moi ce genre de WM est trois milles fois plus révolutionnaire que les gri-gri colorés à la OSX.   :Smile: 

M'enfin certains disent que je suis bizarre pour tout ce qui touche à l'ergonomie, alors bon...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Et j'ajouterai que tous les grigris d'OS X ne datent certainement pas de 2001. Les Widgets sont arrivés avec la dernière version sortie en 2005 ou un truc du genre par exemple. Je pense que le premier OS X est loin d'être aussi bien que ce que tu dis. Et pi effectivement, ça sert à rien !

----------

## nykos

sans vouloir trop entrer dans le début, je pense qu'OS X a UN PEU d'avance au niveau de l'ergonomie et de l'interface graphique, mais linux est entrain de rattraper son retard

----------

## Leander256

 *amand wrote:*   

> déjà c'est horrible à faire fonctionner (que ce soit avec Xgl, aiglx ou encore le driver nvidia...),

 

J'ai installé Beryl il y a 3 mois avec les drivers nvidia et c'était vraiment très simple, rien à voir avec les bidouilles d'il y a un an pour Compiz.

 *amand wrote:*   

> il manque une API pour concevoir des applis utilisant l'Opengl (les plugins sont uniquement un ajout esthétique, l'OpenGL n'est pas utilisé dans la conception des applications, et donc pour faciliter l'expérience des utilisateurs),

 

Le but de Compiz et de Beryl c'est de proposer des effets graphiques impressionnant en utilisant les ressources de la carte graphique plutôt que du CPU. Si tu veux faire des applications dans un environnement 3D, c'est plus vers Looking Glass qu'il faut te tourner, si tu veux mon avis.

----------

## E11

Ce que je crois surtout, c'est qu'avoir tant de liberté de choix de système graphique sous linux est un plus qui n'a pas de prix !

Donc même si on devait avoir à y perdre d'un point de vue rapidité, performence,... et ben on est largement remboursé par le premier et on y gagne même beaucoup ! (et je ne trouve pas vraiment osX beaucoup mieu pensé que E17, fluxbox, fvwm,... mais bon, ça c'est personnel... )

----------

## amand

Hop j'ai déjà un panel de réponses que je trouve assez intéressant, et vos avis se tiennent...

Mais je pense cependant qu'on peut allier l'efficacité à un peu d'esthétique...

Perso j'utilise un FVWM bien customisé et mon éditeur favori est vi...

Sous macosx, j'utiliserait aussi probablement (sûrement) vi...

La grande différence entre le GUI de la pomme et Beryl est que les effets ne sont pas obligatoirement gratuits (expose c'est super pratique, le changement de session, c'est vraiment bien, etc...).

Avec Beryl ou Compiz les seuls trucs vraiment utiles sont les pompages direct des idées macosx... c'est dommage que l'innovation ne vienne pas du pingouin...

Sous OSX l'intégration de la 3D a des fins utiles dans une appli (genre filesystem en 3D ou autre...) est beaucoup plus réalisable par la présence d'une vraie API 3D, donc de là à rendre les effets 3D pratiques (c'est ça l'avenir du bureau à mon avis, genre, effectivement, les fenêtres looking glass qui se retournent pour prendre des notes...)

Sous linux pour l'instant ça reste du gros bidouillage, et je crains que ça ne s'améliore pas vite (Xorg va-til soutenir KDE 4 ?), rien que pour passer de notre bureau à un visionneur d'image avec un fading fluide, il faut s'accrocher... (je ne parle pas des dirty tricks du genre 3desktop, qui est sympas mais sans plus...).

Je ne quitterais pas mon X pour macosx (malgré l'allusion turgescente de Temet), mais il faut pas se voiler la face, le retard de linux en matière de desktop est bien existant...

----------

## nost4r

Pourquoi ce  *Quote:*   

> Xorg va-til soutenir KDE 4 ?

 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> mais il faut pas se voiler la face, le retard de linux en matière de desktop est bien existant...

 Comme dit quelqu'un l'a dit plus haut, je ne suis pas sûr non plus que la préoccupation principale de la majorité des utilisateurs de GNU/Linux soit des effets graphiques à couper le souffle ....

Du moins, pas encore !

----------

## anigel

Mouarf, il est bien velu celui-là !

Mais pour une fois les avis sont argumentés, alors j'en profite un peu pour y mettre mon grain de sel (voyez, vous arrivez à les gérer vous-même les [débats] !  :Wink: ).

Je crois que tu as mis le doigt sur ce qui fait fondamentalement la différence entre l'opensource et le propriétaire. D'un côté des codeurs, pas forcément (c'est une euphémisme) ergonomistes, qui bossent bénévolement et arrivent parfois à sortir des petits bijoux, et de l'autre, une société privée, qui paie des employés pour bosser à plein temps sur un produit, avec des spécifications claires, dans l'optique de réaliser un environnement de travail attrayant (les bitonios qui tournent en explosant), et suffisamment facile à utiliser pour le péquin moyen.

D'un côté : 15 codeurs à 2H/jour, qui paient leur matériel, et ont un travail à côté pour financer leur passion. De l'autre, des dizaines de développeurs, des graphistes, des ergonomes, tous payés pour bosser à temps plein, avec des moyens, sur le projet d'Apple.

Linux a du retard ? Non, Linux poursuit des objectifs aussi différents que ceux de tous ses contributeurs. Personnellement, voir tourner les fenêtres, s'enflammer les boîtes de dialogue, et onduler les vidéos, ça m'amuse 2 minutes, puis ça me lasse. Je suis utilisateur de Gnome, projet dont je loue l'ergonomie chaque jour que Dieu fait (n'en déplaise à son concurrent, le Dieu vivant M. Torvalds  :Laughing: ). Mes fenêtres sont fixes, j'ai un fond d'écran bucolique, pas de transparence, mais des couleurs bien assorties, reposantes pour mes yeux. Pas de fonction Exposé (je te l'accorde, c'est un vrai manque quand on y a goûté), mais tout le reste : je m'en cogne. Linux, ou plus génériquement Gnome, me convient parfaitement. J'ai essayé OSX, ce n'est pas mon truc. Mieux : à choisir entre un XP et un OSX... Je prends le premier.

Et, histoire de jeter un gros pavé dans la marre, il faut se rappeler aussi que MacOSX, c'est à 90% la communauté opensource qui l'a programmé. Les seules choses qui reviennent vraiment à Apple, ce sont les fioritures dont tu parle, et plus généralement l'interface utilisateur. Le reste, c'est du BSD à peine modifié. A ce prix-là, il aurait été un affront à la communauté qu'ils la ratent, leur interface...

----------

## boozo

 *amand wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Je ne quitterais pas mon X pour macosx (malgré l'allusion turgescente de Temet), mais il faut pas se voiler la face, le retard de linux en matière de desktop est bien existant...

 

Peeetit, petit, petit, petit ! Viens le troll, viens !   :Mr. Green: 

Sans rire... 2003, 9 posts... lancer des sujets comme çà ? Ne serais-tu pas en train de rédiger un article là mine de rien non ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Don't feed the troll.  

Tu aimes mac osx? Prends mac osx, laisse tomber linux et assumes...

Arretons l'onanisme.  :Razz: 

[edit] +1 boozo [/edit]

----------

## Aefron

Personnellement, la composition, je n'y vois pas d'intérêt si c'est pour avoir des trucs qui clignotent dans tous les sens avec une orgie de translucence...

J'ai essayé Beryl et Compiz, et j'ai pû regarder ce que donne macosx... mouais... les 3/4 des effets me font l'effet de pur eye candy dont je reste dubitatif quant à l'augmentation de productivité... en outre, l'interface de macosx ne m'a pas spécialement parue des plus homogènes au niveau look and feel...

En tout cas, moins que mon fvwm avec uniquement des applis gtk (oui, je sais, ce n'est pas très performant gtk, et le système de thèmes ne casse pas des briques... en attendant, il me manque beaucoup trop d'applis qt pour y passer : Gajim, Audacious, Thunar, Claws-mail, Brasero, ... pour citer les principales... je n'aime pas le look and feel qt... trop de boutons et de menus dont je ne me servirai jamais... même si c'est aussi vrai que les applis de gnome officiel, c'est en revanche trop léger pour moi... heureusement qu'il y a des projets indépendants et XFCE...)...

A la limite, pouvoir déplacer les fenêtres sans avoir de couillutes de rafraîchissement ou deux/trois trucs que j'ai pû voir sur les videos de démo de Metisse (à base de FVWM, mais composité), comme sélectionner du texte dans une fenêtre qui est sous une autre, ce qui a pour effet de replier juste le coin de la fenêtre qui cache le texte sélectionné... ou le pager plein écran... ça ne me paraît pas des plus inutiles, sans pour autant être indispensable à mes yeux...

La composition orgiaque, ça a beau être la mode, je suis content, avec mes desktops sous Linux, d'avoir d'autres choix que d'y succomber, avant que ça n'en soit à un stade qui me convienne... et si ça doit faire de moi un attardé, tant mieux.

----------

## lmarcini

Je vais mettre mon grain de sel  :Wink:  A mon avis, les distros Linux et les Unix BSD ont, en matière de Desktop quelques longueurs d'avance sur OSX et Windows. En effet, à ma connaissance, ni Apple, ni Microsoft n'offrent la possibilité pour un utilisateur d'avoir un bureau sur mesure, en fonction de ses goûts et besoins réels. Ce bureau sur mesure est rendu possible par le choix des WM et DE d'une part, et des possibilités de customisation pour certains d'entre eux d'autre part... Tout cela, à ma connaissance, n'existe pas sur les systèmes propriétaires cités... De plus, les environnement KDE, Gnome et XFCE sont très matures d'un point de vue stabilité et productivité, ont une personnalité qui leur sont propres et ont de nombreux utilisateurs qui les utilisent pour leurs qualités.

Enfin, concernant les effets graphiques Apple, c'est peut-être joli mais c'est uniquement de la frime, frime qui se paie d'ailleurs très cher...

----------

## titoucha

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, concernant les effets graphiques Apple, c'est peut-être joli mais c'est uniquement de la frime, frime qui se paie d'ailleurs très cher...

 

C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire   :Confused: 

----------

## amand

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *amand wrote:*   (snip)
> 
> Je ne quitterais pas mon X pour macosx (malgré l'allusion turgescente de Temet), mais il faut pas se voiler la face, le retard de linux en matière de desktop est bien existant... 
> 
> Peeetit, petit, petit, petit ! Viens le troll, viens !  
> ...

 

Non, je ne redige pas d'articles je te rassure...

Et je n'avais pas vraiment l'intention de lancer un *troll* de débat, mais juste une chtite reflexion sur l'état actuelle de l'environnement graphique sous linux...

Pour ta gouverne, j'utilise linux avec joie depuis oulah.... avril 1994 je crois (une distrib slackware sur un pauvre i386, alors X c'était presque du luxe à l'époque...), donc je ne cherche pas à casser du pingouin... loin s'en faut...

C'est vrai que question productivité, un GNOME et un KDE (ou une FVWM !) sont satisfaisants, mais on est entré dans une nouvelle ère où l'utilisation de la 3D ne se traduit pas uniquement en terme d'effets mais en véritable avancé ergonomique (enfin c'est comme ça que je la vois, ou du moins j'aimerais la voir...)

Si on fait un peu de dev sous X (je ne sais pas combien d'entre vous aiment à mettre les pattes dans le cambuis...) on constate rapidos que les technologies d'aujourd'hui sont hyper galère à incorporer dans nos outils...

GTK et QT sont deux excellents toolkits, mais il n'y a pas de véritables incorporations avec les innovations sus-cités, et je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est le but recherché par les développeurs de Xorg...

Je ne blâme pas les codeurs qui, bénévoles, font ça par passion pour notre plus grand plaisir et n'ont - n'auront - jamais les moyens de bosser exclusivement pour l'open source, je suis même très admiratifs de leurs boulot...

Je pense être un peu trop impatient et exigeant sur ce coup là... mais ça n'enlève rien à ma frustration...

----------

## amand

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ce  *Quote:*   Xorg va-til soutenir KDE 4 ? 

 

C'est le lien gstreamer de freedesktop.org qui me fait dire ça : gstreamer est le framework soutenu par gnome et par freedesktop, alors que KDE 4 part dans une tout autre direction... 

Je pense que c'est une question de choix de lib (pas de glib pour KDE...).

Je me demande donc quelle va être la position de freedesktop vis-à-vis des outils qui vont emerger avec KDE 4. (c'est un raccourci un peu brutal, j'en conviens...).

Pour atteindre le *niveau* (l'interprétation de ce mot niveau étant bien évidemment sujet à caution...) de macosx, il faut à mon avis une parfaite intégration de tous les éléments multimédia de la machine, donc le développement d'un tel framework est vital, et il serait bon de savoir lequel sera soutenu par Xorg.

Une fois de plus je m'avance un peu trop...

----------

## lmarcini

 *amand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour atteindre le *niveau* (l'interprétation de ce mot niveau étant bien évidemment sujet à caution...) de macosx [snip]

 

OSX = un système unique pour une seule architecture dont les spécifications sont très définies...  Aux antipodes de ce qui se fait sous Linux ou BSD donc. A la limite, les devs de Vista ont plus de mérite que ceux d'Apple vu qu'ils arrivent à faire fonctionner leur OS sur un large éventail de machines...

Sinon, j'aime bien Apple... Ils empruntent (pillent ?) beaucoup à la communauté OpenSource et se font tirer l'oreille pour aider cette communauté (cas de Safari par exemple).

P.S. : que souhaites-tu démontrer sur ce forum ?

----------

## boozo

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> P.S. : que souhaites-tu démontrer sur ce forum ?

 

C'est également la question qui me viens à l'esprit   :Rolling Eyes: 

btw: quant à la manière de me conduire en la situation, mon pm est en bas de post si tu le souhaites je ne déborderais pas ici malgré l'invitation soignée

----------

## ghoti

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *amand wrote:*   vu qu'ils arrivent à faire fonctionner leur OS sur un large éventail de machines... 

 

"Large", je n'irais tout de même pas jusque là. A part l'architecture x86, qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'autre ?

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*    *amand wrote:*   vu qu'ils arrivent à faire fonctionner leur OS sur un large éventail de machines...  
> 
> "Large", je n'irais tout de même pas jusque là. A part l'architecture x86, qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'autre ?

 

Alpha il me semble, mais que pour Windows Server

----------

## amand

[quote="boozo"] *lmarcini wrote:*   

> P.S. : que souhaites-tu démontrer sur ce forum ?

 

C'est également la question qui me viens à l'esprit   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je ne cherche pas à prouver ou à démontrer quelque chose, j'essaie juste de connaitre le sentiment d'autres utilisateurs de linux à la veille (au lendemain ?) de ce grand pas en avant dans la conception des environnements graphiques...

J'ai le sentiment que le monde Open Source a raté le coche de ce point de vue là, mais ça reste mes impressions personnelles et je voulais savoir si je suis un des seuls à penser cela...

Pour ma part je suis bien contents de vos réponses et il me semble que la plupart d'entre vous sont satisfaits de leur bureau actuel en classique 2D, mais bien fonctionnel.

Pour ceux qui attendent beaucoup de chose de Beryl et de Compiz, par contre je me permets d'émettre des doutes, toujours vis à vis de ce manque d'intégration dont je parlais précédemment...

Car pour moi ces deux projets sont plus des eye-candy qu'autre chose...

J'en conviens, pour les développeurs de macosx c'est plus facile car il y a une architecture unique... Sous linux les contraintes techniques sont bien plus lourdes.

Mais Open Source veut-il obligatoirement dire multiplateforme ? Ne peut-on pas envisager un développement Open Source uniquement pour x86 ? Enfin là je m'éloigne de la discussion en cours...

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   A part l'architecture x86, qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'autre ? 
> 
> Alpha il me semble, mais que pour Windows Server

 

Mais ce n'est pas via une sorte d'émulateur qui traduit à la volée les instruction x86 vers du code alpha ?

----------

## ghoti

 *amand wrote:*   

> Ne peut-on pas envisager un développement Open Source uniquement pour x86 ? 

 

Comment ? Tu trouves que le matos n'offre pas déjà assez de chaos ?

Moi ça me plairait bien de trouver un alpha ou une sparc et me dire que la majorité des applis vont tourner dessus.

Tu ne serais pas un agitateur infiltré par billou des fois ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Cela dit, qu'est-ce qui t'empêche de créer des applis complètement bridées pour ne tourner que sur x86 ? Mais si elles sont "opensource", elles seront immédiatement adaptées pour d'autres plateformes par les gens que cela intéresse.

Il ne te reste qu'une solution : le proprio ...

----------

## DuF

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*    *lmarcini wrote:*   P.S. : que souhaites-tu démontrer sur ce forum ? 
> 
> C'est également la question qui me viens à l'esprit    
> 
> Je ne cherche pas à prouver ou à démontrer quelque chose, j'essaie juste de connaitre le sentiment d'autres utilisateurs de linux à la veille (au lendemain ?) de ce grand pas en avant dans la conception des environnements graphiques...
> ...

 

Toi t'as loupé plusieurs coches, en premier de parler de manière plus simple. Dire "le monde Open Source a raté le coche", on croirait que cette phrase est sorti de la bouche à Robert qui est trop resté le coude posé sur le comptoir du bar de mon cousin.

 *amand wrote:*   

> Pour ma part je suis bien contents de vos réponses et il me semble que la plupart d'entre vous sont satisfaits de leur bureau actuel en classique 2D, mais bien fonctionnel.
> 
> Pour ceux qui attendent beaucoup de chose de Beryl et de Compiz, par contre je me permets d'émettre des doutes, toujours vis à vis de ce manque d'intégration dont je parlais précédemment...
> 
> Car pour moi ces deux projets sont plus des eye-candy qu'autre chose...

 

Est-ce que tu as testé ce dont tu parles ? Pour ma part et pour mon entourage (copine, familles, amis), les effets proposés par Beryl sont bien au dessus de ce que propose MacOSX. La fenêtre qui s'enflamme c'est tape à l'oeil et ça produit toujours son effet.

En plus, avec la dernière Mandriva2007 ça fonctionne "sortie de la boite" en français dans le texte, tu devrais tester il existe une version en liveCD (Mandriva One).

 *amand wrote:*   

> J'en conviens, pour les développeurs de macosx c'est plus facile car il y a une architecture unique... Sous linux les contraintes techniques sont bien plus lourdes.

 

Ca c'est un peu du vent, la grosse différence, c'est que sous linux, quand tu développes, tu dois choisir comment et pour quel environnement tu vas développer.

 *amand wrote:*   

> Mais Open Source veut-il obligatoirement dire multiplateforme ? Ne peut-on pas envisager un développement Open Source uniquement pour x86 ? Enfin là je m'éloigne de la discussion en cours...

 

Malheureux, tu cherches vraiment les ennuis ? Ou alors cette inconscience est vraiment signe d'ignorance....

Pour résumer

Pour ma part, quand à mon travail, j'utilise Windows (2000, XP, 2003), SunOS, AIX ou MacOSX, j'ai l'impression que ces systèmes sont limités. Quand je rentre chez moi, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune limite à ce que je souhaite faire, j'ai ce sentiment qu'il y aura toujours une solution propre et cohérente à ce que je souhaite. Il n'y a jamais d'équivalents sous ces systèmes propriétaires à ce que j'utilise personnellement, un shell puissant comme bash ou zsh, un environnement de bureau léger comme XFCE, un client mail performant tel Claws-Mail, et je m'arrête là sinon je vais blablater sur mon bureau informatique.

L'impression que j'ai c'est que Windows c'est à la traine, MacOSX c'est joli mais tu l'utilises enfermé dans une pièce sans la moindre ouverture et les UNIX proprios, ils sont toujours aussi performant qu'il y a 20 ans mais n'ont pas évolué...

----------

## razer

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je suis utilisateur de Gnome, projet dont je loue l'ergonomie chaque jour que Dieu fait (n'en déplaise à son concurrent, le Dieu vivant M. Torvalds ). 

 

Bon... je suis aussi un adepte de Gnome, mais je juge que du côté ergonomie, bien qu'abouti, ce projet n'est pas fini.

Il y a énormément de petits détails qui m'énervent, je vais donner comme exemple les fenêtres de chargement/enregistrement :

1. Lorsqu'on souhaite avoir une vue des dossiers, le fenêtre est inexploitable sans un redimensionnement, car elle est beaucoup trop petite, c'est SUPER chiant à la longue.

2. Lorsqu'un programme attend un répertoire comme destination (par ex. pour détarrer une archive), il faut surtout sélectionner le répertoire, puis faire "ouvrir", car si l'on se place dedans par un double clic, on n'a plus la possibilité de sélection. Cà parait con/logique/étouçà, mais j'ai toujours pas réussi à faire comprendre cela à ma mère/femme, toutes deux néophites. Je comprends leur désaroua car même moi qui passe des heures devant gnome, je suis étonné de cette (il)logisme.

Je passe aussi sur Evince qui propose une impression 2 ou 4 pages sur une que je n'ai JAMAIS réussi à faire fonctionner, sur metacity qui est incapable de réouvrir des fenêtres maximisées dans cet état (bizarrement cela dépend des applications)...

Cela étant çà ne m'empêche de beaucoup aimer gnome, c'est beau, plutôt bien conçu par ailleurs, mais je comprends qu'à cause de ce genre de petits détails certains trouvent ce genre d'environnement pas pratique.

----------

## Temet

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *nost4r wrote:*   Pourquoi ce  *Quote:*   Xorg va-til soutenir KDE 4 ?  
> 
> C'est le lien gstreamer de freedesktop.org qui me fait dire ça : gstreamer est le framework soutenu par gnome et par freedesktop, alors que KDE 4 part dans une tout autre direction... 
> 
> Je pense que c'est une question de choix de lib (pas de glib pour KDE...).

 

Nan en fait, c'est pas ça.

Ils y ont bcp réfléchi mais ont tiré les leçons de arts. A savoir reposer sur un projet qui a été abandonné et se trouver des années avec boulet à traîner! Tu le fais une fois et après tu te dis : plus jamais!

D'autre part, gstreamer était (et est toujours) en développement suractif et n'a pas été jugé mature.

D'ou Phonon, qui peut s'interfacer avec gstreamer si tu le veux.

----------

## CryoGen

C'est sur que ca serait sympa une API opengl intégrée à QT/GTK/autre . (QT dispose déjà d'un moteur de rendu opengl  :Smile:  )

Effectivement il y a des différences entre les bureaux proprio et les libres mais je ne dirais pas que c'est un retard !  De plus il commence à fleurir ici et là de plus en plus de projet sur l'ergonomie/3D  et des projets "phares" tel que Beryl poussent les utilisateurs et les développeurs a aller plus loin dans ce domaine !

----------

## titoucha

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'aime bien Apple... Ils empruntent (pillent ?) beaucoup à la communauté OpenSource et se font tirer l'oreille pour aider cette communauté (cas de Safari par exemple).
> 
> 

 

+1 C'est beaucoup plus facile de ne pas programmer tout de A à Z et de n'avoir que le visuel à paufiner.

Je m'arrête là car on va croire que je n'aime pas Appel   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nico_calais

Pour celui qui aime bien qu'on lui facilite la vie, et qui aime bien le clickodrome, MacOS X doit être pas mal. Mais heureusement, nous vivons dans un monde où on a encore le choix de choisir entre le clavier et la souris (Je palrais du monde Open source là), entre un beau desktop sympa et lourd, ou un desktop encore plus sympa mais hyper léger ou le xterm règne en maître incontesté voir même pas de X.

Le problème d'un O/S proprietaire sera toujours le même. Les utilisateurs  n'ont finalement pas d'autre choix que d'adopter l'O/S tel qu'il est. Même si 99% en sont contents, y aura toujours 1% de pas contents. Comme je suis souvent du côté des 1%, je preferre donc qu'on me laisse le choix.

----------

## amand

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as testé ce dont tu parles ? Pour ma part et pour mon entourage (copine, familles, amis), les effets proposés par Beryl sont bien au dessus de ce que propose MacOSX. La fenêtre qui s'enflamme c'est tape à l'oeil et ça produit toujours son effet.
> 
> En plus, avec la dernière Mandriva2007 ça fonctionne "sortie de la boite" en français dans le texte, tu devrais tester il existe une version en liveCD (Mandriva One).
> 
> 

 

Oui j'ai testé, et c'est bien ça le soucis. En fait j'ai peut-être pas été assez clair (sûrement pas d'ailleurs vu ta réaction...) : je fais une différence entre la 3D pour le fun (c'est beau, mais ça sert à rien...) et la 3D *utile* (comme expose par ex.).

Dans l'état actuel des choses, développer une appli qui utilise la technique du composite et de l'opengl sous linux est extrêment pénible, car il n'a a pas d'outil type Quartz qui existe, en fait il n'y a pas d'API GTK/QT/Opengl dont on parle dans un autre poste... 

Certes Beryl déchire par ses effets, mais les applis ne peuvent pas profiter des effets 3D. En d'autre terme, il n'y a pas de widget 3D associé à ce window manager, rien qui justifie le fait de passer à la 3D (à part le côté eye candy...)

 *Quote:*   

>  *amand wrote:*   J'en conviens, pour les développeurs de macosx c'est plus facile car il y a une architecture unique... Sous linux les contraintes techniques sont bien plus lourdes. 
> 
> Ca c'est un peu du vent, la grosse différence, c'est que sous linux, quand tu développes, tu dois choisir comment et pour quel environnement tu vas développer.

 

Donc on peut très bien développer un outil spécial linux x86, non ?

 *Quote:*   

>  *amand wrote:*   Mais Open Source veut-il obligatoirement dire multiplateforme ? Ne peut-on pas envisager un développement Open Source uniquement pour x86 ? Enfin là je m'éloigne de la discussion en cours... 
> 
> Malheureux, tu cherches vraiment les ennuis ? Ou alors cette inconscience est vraiment signe d'ignorance....

 

Là par contre je ne te suis pas... Rien n'empêche de faire un code assembleur optimisé pour le x86 qui va utiliser à fond la machine et diffuser ce code en Open Source... Ceux qui voudront développer le même outil sous SPARC pourront s'inspirer du code. Dans mon esprit Open Source n'a jamais été lié à multiplateforme, mais au partage des connaissances, c'est pas pareil.

Ceci étant, je ne voulais pas créer une polémique... Je passe pour un extrêmiste linuxien dans mon entourage, mais j'ai encore des leçons à prendre semble-t'il  :Smile:  !

----------

## DuF

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Est-ce que tu as testé ce dont tu parles ? Pour ma part et pour mon entourage (copine, familles, amis), les effets proposés par Beryl sont bien au dessus de ce que propose MacOSX. La fenêtre qui s'enflamme c'est tape à l'oeil et ça produit toujours son effet.
> 
> En plus, avec la dernière Mandriva2007 ça fonctionne "sortie de la boite" en français dans le texte, tu devrais tester il existe une version en liveCD (Mandriva One).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Alors Exposé est une fonction du "window manager". Si tu veux un window manager qui ait cette option, tu peux utiliser Beryl qui a strictement la même et qui est donc inclus par défaut sous Gnome dans une Mandriva 2007 (direct à l'install, elle est pas belle la vie ?) ou tu peux utiliser fvwm qui a un module similaire (aperçu miniature des fenêtres), etc....

Ensuite, ta phrase "en fait il n'y a pas d'API GTK/QT/Opengl" ça ne veut strictement rien dire. Tu ne peux pas mettre dans le même sac ces 3 choses, à la limite tu peux dire que GTK et QT devraient s'appuyer sur OpenGL, ou tout du moins le proposer. Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que sur une machine Apple, pour faire tourner MacOSX il te faut un matériel Apple spécifique, il est impossible de prendre une machine Apple de l'époque qui fait tourner MacOS8 et qui fait tourner MacOSX avec les effets 3D. Vois-tu où je veux en venir ? Chez Apple, quand tu veux une nouvelle fonctionnalité logicielle, tu dois avoir le matériel qui suit. Avec linux tu n'as pas ce problème et je suis bien qu'avec mon Atlhon à 1.6Ghz et mes 512 de ram, je n'ai aucun problème pour faire tourner un environnement en 3D avec gestion de la transparence. Pas besoin d'avoir un COre2DUO pour ça.

Ensuite, sans doute que ce que tu voulais dire c'était qu'il faudrait que GTK et QT se mettent à gêrer les possibilites de transparence et de 3D offertes actuellement. Et bien c'est en cours. Si tu installes XFCE, tu pourras avoir la gestion native de la transparence, sans passer par un autre gestionnaire de fenêtres, tout simplement parce que le travail est fait à son rythme sur ce projet. Pour les pressés il y a Beryl.

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *amand wrote:*   J'en conviens, pour les développeurs de macosx c'est plus facile car il y a une architecture unique... Sous linux les contraintes techniques sont bien plus lourdes. 
> 
> Ca c'est un peu du vent, la grosse différence, c'est que sous linux, quand tu développes, tu dois choisir comment et pour quel environnement tu vas développer. 
> 
> Donc on peut très bien développer un outil spécial linux x86, non ?

 

Tu es libre de faire ce que tu veux, mais si cette liberté de développer ce que tu veux t'intérêsses, alors ce ne peut pas être un argument pour MacOSX, car pour le coup tu n'as pas le choix, tu es cloisonné.

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *amand wrote:*   Mais Open Source veut-il obligatoirement dire multiplateforme ? Ne peut-on pas envisager un développement Open Source uniquement pour x86 ? Enfin là je m'éloigne de la discussion en cours... 
> 
> Malheureux, tu cherches vraiment les ennuis ? Ou alors cette inconscience est vraiment signe d'ignorance.... 
> 
> Là par contre je ne te suis pas... Rien n'empêche de faire un code assembleur optimisé pour le x86 qui va utiliser à fond la machine et diffuser ce code en Open Source... Ceux qui voudront développer le même outil sous SPARC pourront s'inspirer du code. Dans mon esprit Open Source n'a jamais été lié à multiplateforme, mais au partage des connaissances, c'est pas pareil.
> ...

 

Du code assembleur optimisé à fond pour une machine... Je veux bien la preuve, en 2007, qu'un logiciel soit plus performant en assembleur qu'en C par exemple. Je parle d'un vrai logiciel, pas d'un simple calcul de math basé sur des déplacements de registres et autres conneries style JNE/ JNZ  :Wink:  Je pense que tu dois pas trop t'y connaitre en code assembleur ou en code C ou en programmation tout court pour dire une bêtise pareille. L'avantage de l'assembleur est infime aujourd'hui voir non mesurable à l'échelle humaine.

----------

## Mickael

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est sur que ca serait sympa une API opengl intégrée à QT/GTK/autre . (QT dispose déjà d'un moteur de rendu opengl  )
> 
> Effectivement il y a des différences entre les bureaux proprio et les libres mais je ne dirais pas que c'est un retard !  De plus il commence à fleurir ici et là de plus en plus de projet sur l'ergonomie/3D  et des projets "phares" tel que Beryl poussent les utilisateurs et les développeurs a aller plus loin dans ce domaine !

 

Vous parlez d'ergonomies nouvelles et avancées!! mais attendez les gens, tout cela n'est que gadjet pour le moment, si vous voulez vraiment des évolutions ergonomiques pour le desktop, aller voir du côté de Metisse, et regarder les recherches menées sur Metisse, et surtout les liens qui sont proposés depuis le site de Métisse!! et là vous verrez... des études sur l'ergonomie et les évolutions possibles : des projets nous montrent comment utiliser l'espace autour du pc et de l'écran!!

----------

## _Seth_

Mmmmh le gros troll poilu. Ce qui est bien c'est que plus y a de poils, plus c'est intéressant !

Au risque de me faire incendier, mais en restant dans la ligné des premiers posts (anigel je crois), linux est osx sont incomparable dans le sens où Apple à toujours eu 10 ans d'avance sur l'ergonomie (aie, je vais me faire déchirer je sens). C'est normal, ils ont largement exploité la R&D et un de leur fameux groupe de recherche historique (Xerox Research Center à Paolo Alto) a posé les pierres fondatrice de l'IHM (interface homme machine) actuelle. C'est un domaine de recherche en informatique très actif et beaucoup de chercheurs français bossent la-dessus. 

Il est donc diffcile de comparer une entreprise qui fait de la R&D et qui a construit son image sur l'idée qu'avec son OS n'importe qui peut faire de l'ordinateur (c'est pas pour rien que la plupart des sujets d'expériences à Paolo Alto était des enfants qu'on mettait devant paint ou un finder pour faire joujou  :Wink:  ) et de mettre en face le monde du libre qui propose des alternatives mais conserve ce qui fait sa force : la liberté. En effet, je pense qu'il existe un principe qui dit qu'au plus c'est facile à utiliser (soft/interface/os/etc) au plus tes choix sont restreints. Mac OS X a choisi une voie, celle de la simplicité, de la convivialité, et linux une autre, celle de la liberté. Je ne pense pas qu'un jour linux rattrape Apple sur l'IHM, mais le monde du libre pourra toujours proposer des solutions personnalisables et adaptables au goût de chacun, même si cette liberté vient avec un coût de maintenance ou de gestion important. En schématisant mes propos : il n'y a rien de plus puissant que la ligne de commande et rien de plus simple qu'OS X.

----------

## cylgalad

Rien à battre d'Apple (tm des Beatles....), MacOS n'a aucun avenir comme windoze, et comme lui il n'existe que pour faire du fric en rendant les gens plus stupides et dépendants d'escrocs patentés milliardaires comme Gate$ et Job$ (et ça fait trente ans que ça dure). Sans Unix, ni M$ ni Apple (tm des Beatles) n'existeraient encore, leurs systèmes ayant largement pompé Unix (surtout Macos10)

Le supposé "retard" de Linux et l'open-source ne vient que d'une et UNE SEULE chose : le matériel. En effet le matos est fait en fonction uniquement des critères capitalistes, par ex. la fausse loi de Moore étant dépassé, que fait Intel ? bah un truc qu'on aurait dû avoir depuis dix ans (voire depuis le début...), un multi-coeur, lancé à grand renfort de propagande (hmm il faut bien deux coeurs pour que windaube ait l'air fluide, surtout Viru$ta) et bien entendu la ribambelle de brevets qui bloquent l'innovation et la possibilité d'avoir un matos qui fonctionne pleinement et correctement sans prise de tête avec un OS open-source (cartes sons, cartes graphiques, périf' plus ou moins exotique - comme l'ipod...).

Vivement l'ordinateur quantique que M$, Apple (tm des Beatles et faire-valoir de M$), Intel, Amd (faire-valoir d'Intel), ATI et nVidia crèvent la gueule ouverte !

----------

## Scullder

Pas le temps de toute lire, mais à mon avis, tu ne connais pas assez toutes les distrib linux et possibilités pour dire ça  :Smile:  Des grosses boîtes comme red hat, Mandriva, ou Novell n'attendront pas que tu ne sois plus pessimiste pour avancer, et vu l'état de fonctionnalité de Suse et de Mandriva, moi je suis plutôt _très_ optimiste.

Si tu veux mon avis sur beryl, c'est une usine à gaz, trop complexe à configurer. Le commun des mortels ne se souviendra jamais des raccourcis claviers. Je préfère de loin compiz qui est plus simple et qui a une meilleure finition.

Donc oui, l'intégration au bureau n'est pas géniale, mais je crois qu'un composite manager est prévu pour KDE 4, qui je pense, rattrapera largement son "retard". C'est loin d'être un problème pour moi, KDE 3.5.x est très stable et fonctionnel, c'est ce que je veux.

Il ne faut pas oublier que ce que tu vois maintenant de OS X, c'est surtout le résultat de 4 ou 5 mises à jour majeures, et que les apple ne sont pas accessibles à cause de leurs prix excessifs.

Pour le développement, je vais avoir un peu de mal à répondre étant donné que je fais pas trop de C/C++, mais je me soigne  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   C'est sur que ca serait sympa une API opengl intégrée à QT/GTK/autre . (QT dispose déjà d'un moteur de rendu opengl  )
> 
> Effectivement il y a des différences entre les bureaux proprio et les libres mais je ne dirais pas que c'est un retard !  De plus il commence à fleurir ici et là de plus en plus de projet sur l'ergonomie/3D  et des projets "phares" tel que Beryl poussent les utilisateurs et les développeurs a aller plus loin dans ce domaine ! 
> 
> Vous parlez d'ergonomies nouvelles et avancées!! mais attendez les gens, tout cela n'est que gadjet pour le moment, si vous voulez vraiment des évolutions ergonomiques pour le desktop, aller voir du côté de Metisse, et regarder les recherches menées sur Metisse, et surtout les liens qui sont proposés depuis le site de Métisse!! et là vous verrez... des études sur l'ergonomie et les évolutions possibles : des projets nous montrent comment utiliser l'espace autour du pc et de l'écran!!

 

C'est bien ce que je dis  :Wink:  Et puis metisse est carremment le précurseur du mouvement   :Cool: 

Faudrait peut-etre que je le teste un de ces quatres   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kangourou

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> En schématisant mes propos : il n'y a rien de plus puissant que la ligne de commande et rien de plus simple qu'OS X.

 

Sachant qu'on a accès au shell avec Mac OS X, on peut donc conclure ce thread en disant que Mac OS X est le meilleur OS.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scullder

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   C'est sur que ca serait sympa une API opengl intégrée à QT/GTK/autre . (QT dispose déjà d'un moteur de rendu opengl  )
> 
> Effectivement il y a des différences entre les bureaux proprio et les libres mais je ne dirais pas que c'est un retard !  De plus il commence à fleurir ici et là de plus en plus de projet sur l'ergonomie/3D  et des projets "phares" tel que Beryl poussent les utilisateurs et les développeurs a aller plus loin dans ce domaine ! 
> 
> Vous parlez d'ergonomies nouvelles et avancées!! mais attendez les gens, tout cela n'est que gadjet pour le moment, si vous voulez vraiment des évolutions ergonomiques pour le desktop, aller voir du côté de Metisse, et regarder les recherches menées sur Metisse, et surtout les liens qui sont proposés depuis le site de Métisse!! et là vous verrez... des études sur l'ergonomie et les évolutions possibles : des projets nous montrent comment utiliser l'espace autour du pc et de l'écran!!

 

D'ailleurs : http://www.mandriva.com/fr/projects/metisse/download

----------

## Scullder

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   En schématisant mes propos : il n'y a rien de plus puissant que la ligne de commande et rien de plus simple qu'OS X. 
> 
> Sachant qu'on a accès au shell avec Mac OS X, on peut donc conclure ce thread en disant que Mac OS X est le meilleur OS.
> 
> 

 

Le jour où on pourra maîtriser OS X comme un système Linux, oui peut-être éventuellement  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Pas le temps de toute lire, mais à mon avis, tu ne connais pas assez toutes les distrib linux et possibilités pour dire ça  Des grosses boîtes comme red hat, Mandriva, ou Novell n'attendront pas que tu ne sois plus pessimiste pour avancer, et vu l'état de fonctionnalité de Suse et de Mandriva, moi je suis plutôt _très_ optimiste.
> 
> 

 

FonctionnalitéS souvent dépendantes de matériel breveté et de logiciel proprio comme les pilotes ati/nvidia. L'optimisme mène au suicide...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu veux mon avis sur beryl, c'est une usine à gaz, trop complexe à configurer. Le commun des mortels ne se souviendra jamais des raccourcis claviers. Je préfère de loin compiz qui est plus simple et qui a une meilleure finition.
> 
> Donc oui, l'intégration au bureau n'est pas géniale, mais je crois qu'un composite manager est prévu pour KDE 4, qui je pense, rattrapera largement son "retard". C'est loin d'être un problème pour moi, KDE 3.5.x est très stable et fonctionnel, c'est ce que je veux.
> ...

 

beryl (version xeffects) marche assez bien (à part aquamarine - gest. de fen. beryl pour kde - qui plante au démarrage...) même sur un PC un peu viellot mais ça reste un simple gadget, j'espère aussi que kde utilisera bientôt la 3d... D'ailleurs kde est largement en avance par rapport à windoze (rapidité, fonctionalité, stabilité...).

Apple n'existe que pour servir de faire-valoir à M$ (comme amd vis-à-vis d'Intel - rappelons qu'Intel aurait pu bouffer Amd tout cru à l'époque de l'affaire des clones du 486), et maintenant leurs PCs sont de "vrais" PCs avec processeur Intel. Ça m'a bien fait marré, rien ne justifie l'abandon du PowerPC qui existe en version tri-coeur (xbox360) et en version Cell (1 coeur et environ 8/9 sous-processeurs spécialisés) et en version "économie d'énergie" dans la Wii (3 consoles "next-gen", 3 PowerPCs et une claque pour Job$).

Macos10 est piraté à mort (comme Viru$ta) pour marcher sur n'importe quel vulgaire PC (y compris ceux avec un proco Amd) : Apple n'a fait que se tirer une balle dans le pied...

À quand la prochaine étape, la fusion de macos & windoze ? Après tout, rien ne leur en empêche, Linux et B$D sont là pour servir de faire-valoir et la "justice" américaine ne se préoccupe guère des monopoles (faut dire que les lois anti-trusts sont très hypocrites).

----------

## Temet

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   En schématisant mes propos : il n'y a rien de plus puissant que la ligne de commande et rien de plus simple qu'OS X. 
> 
> Sachant qu'on a accès au shell avec Mac OS X, on peut donc conclure ce thread en disant que Mac OS X est le meilleur OS.
> 
> 

 

Ouais, alors je m'insurge!

Y a deux semaines, je refile une vidéo à une Macuseuse. Pour ça, je démarre apache (oui quand je lui ai demandé si elle avait un client FTP, elle m'a dit "c'est quoi FTP?"). Elle va sur ma page... mais dans sa grande ingéniosité, Apple a décrété que le clic droit c'était le mal! Et quand tu cliques dessus, il veut la lire en streaming. Je lui dis : "mais pomme+clic ou shift+clic ou je sais pas quoi+clic"???? Non, deux boutons, c'est un de trop!

Pas de panique, je me dis que Mac c'est un cousin éloigné de Linux, qu'avec trois tonnes de bol y a wget. Je lui demande comment ouvrir un term (je lui explique que c'est un truc sans doute noir avec des écritures blanches ou l'inverse). Elle me dit : "Ah oui, machin a fait ça l'autre jour... je sais pas comment on fait".

Après 10 minutes à chercher (un peu tout seul car il faut bien se le dire qu'elle pense comme mac : ça marche pas tout seul, tant pis je laisse tomber), il s'avère qu'il faut ouvrir le gestionnaire de téléchargement et fait un glisser/déposer du lien dans safari vers ce gestionnaire de téléchargement.

C'est ANTI-ERGONOMIQUE au possible!

NB : l'ayant vu faire mumuse un peu avec, quasiment tout se fait au glisser/déposer et un mac-user passe son temps à réorganiser ses fenêtres pour pouvoir glisser/déposer des trucs d'une à l'autre.

Là, merde! Oui c'est joli, mais c'est pas pratique!!!

----------

## OuinPis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> NB : l'ayant vu faire mumuse un peu avec, quasiment tout se fait au glisser/déposer et un mac-user passe son temps à réorganiser ses fenêtres pour pouvoir glisser/déposer des trucs d'une à l'autre.
> 
> Là, merde! Oui c'est joli, mais c'est pas pratique!!!

 

Sans compter que tu passe ton temps la main sur a souris donc perte d'éfficacité sur le clavier, ou bien tu cherche ou est allé se planquer ton pointeur de souris. Il est une question qu'on me pose souvent "Tu utilise ta souris des fois ???" la réponse est simple : "Oui, quand je ne peux pas faire autrement !". 

Et en parlant du nombre de bouton sur la sourie a la pomme, t'imagine la gueule du le macuseur ou de la macuseuse qui tombre sur la sourie M$ explorer version spéciale a 18 boutons, ca doit faire rêver, perso 3 ca me suffit  :Wink: 

bises

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, alors je m'insurge!
> 
> Y a deux semaines, je refile une vidéo à une Macuseuse. Pour ça, je démarre apache (oui quand je lui ai demandé si elle avait un client FTP, elle m'a dit "c'est quoi FTP?"). Elle va sur ma page... mais dans sa grande ingéniosité, Apple a décrété que le clic droit c'était le mal! Et quand tu cliques dessus, il veut la lire en streaming. Je lui dis : "mais pomme+clic ou shift+clic ou je sais pas quoi+clic"???? Non, deux boutons, c'est un de trop!
> 
> Pas de panique, je me dis que Mac c'est un cousin éloigné de Linux, qu'avec trois tonnes de bol y a wget. Je lui demande comment ouvrir un term (je lui explique que c'est un truc sans doute noir avec des écritures blanches ou l'inverse). Elle me dit : "Ah oui, machin a fait ça l'autre jour... je sais pas comment on fait".
> ...

 

C'est pareil sous windows avec msn, impossible de passer un lien vers un fichier audio/video à quelqu'un, personne n'arrive à les télécharger sans que ça ouvre machinplayer 10.  :Mad: 

----------

## amand

 *Quote:*   

> Alors Exposé est une fonction du "window manager". Si tu veux un window manager qui ait cette option, tu peux utiliser Beryl qui a strictement la même et qui est donc inclus par défaut sous Gnome dans une Mandriva 2007 (direct à l'install, elle est pas belle la vie ?) ou tu peux utiliser fvwm qui a un module similaire (aperçu miniature des fenêtres), etc....
> 
> Ensuite, ta phrase "en fait il n'y a pas d'API GTK/QT/Opengl" ça ne veut strictement rien dire. Tu ne peux pas mettre dans le même sac ces 3 choses, à la limite tu peux dire que GTK et QT devraient s'appuyer sur OpenGL, ou tout du moins le proposer.

 

Ce que j'entends par API GTK/QT/Opengl inexistant, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de toolkit pour utiliser l'Opengl dans les applis au sein d'un window manager du genre beryl...

Tu n'as pas de fonction gtkBlendWindow() par exemple, qui va utiliser l'opengl pour faire ce blending. La gestion 3D de beryl reste séparée de la gestion des widgets...

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que sur une machine Apple, pour faire tourner MacOSX il te faut un matériel Apple spécifique, il est impossible de prendre une machine Apple de l'époque qui fait tourner MacOS8 et qui fait tourner MacOSX avec les effets 3D. Vois-tu où je veux en venir ? Chez Apple, quand tu veux une nouvelle fonctionnalité logicielle, tu dois avoir le matériel qui suit. Avec linux tu n'as pas ce problème et je suis bien qu'avec mon Atlhon à 1.6Ghz et mes 512 de ram, je n'ai aucun problème pour faire tourner un environnement en 3D avec gestion de la transparence. Pas besoin d'avoir un COre2DUO pour ça.

 

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, on peut dans une certaine mesure comparer une machine Apple avec une console de jeu que les développeurs pourront pousser à fond.  Tandis que linux est plus un environnement hétéroclite... D'où un temps de latence plus grand pour la mise en place de nouvelles fonctionnalités fortement liées au matériel...

 *Quote:*   

> Du code assembleur optimisé à fond pour une machine... Je veux bien la preuve, en 2007, qu'un logiciel soit plus performant en assembleur qu'en C par exemple. Je parle d'un vrai logiciel, pas d'un simple calcul de math basé sur des déplacements de registres et autres conneries style JNE/ JNZ  Je pense que tu dois pas trop t'y connaitre en code assembleur ou en code C ou en programmation tout court pour dire une bêtise pareille. L'avantage de l'assembleur est infime aujourd'hui voir non mesurable à l'échelle humaine.

 

Faudra qu'on discute un peu en privé de mes capacités en ASM ou en C... je n'ai pas beaucoup de lacunes de ce côté là, crois moi  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Kangourou

ctrl + clic, le clic droit   :Wink: 

Pour le terminal, il se trouve dans applications/utilitaires, et tu peux acceder directement au dossier par maj + pomme + U.

Sinon tu fais pomme + espace pour chercher avec spotlight, tu tape terminal, et il te propose une liste de chose en rapport, dont le terminal bien sûr.

Pour ma part je suis plutôt adepte de ion3 ou wmii sous linux, je suis pas trop representatif de l'utilisateur moyen de ce coté là   :Laughing: 

Mais j'ai touché un peu à Mac OS, et je le trouve très bien fait au niveau de l'ergonomie. Tu à tout qui est facilement accessible, et tout y est très bien intégré.

C'est ce qui commence à me lasser avec les WM de Linux. J'ai fini par abandonné ion3 pour gnome (pour tester beryl), puis je suis passé à kde, parce que gnome c'etait pas possible, et à cause de l'intégration des applis que j'utilise (kontact, amarok, kopete ...). Et je suis toujours énervé par d'autre applis qu'y ne s'integrent pas du tout, du texte que je copie et que je perds parce que j'ai fermé l'application entre temps, et comme le dis amand des problèmes au niveau de l'unification des API pour le dev... Je comprends tout à fait que c'est le prix à payer quand on ne depends pas d'une seule entreprise, et que d'un coté c'est une force (enfin j'explique mal mais j'ai compris le principe   :Embarassed: ) Bref pour moi, Linux (et compagnie) est tout à fait escusable, mais j'en ai marre de galérer avec ça.

Après on reviens au débat "Tu prefère un logiciel libre un peu pauvre ou un logiciel propriétaire plus puissant, mais ... propriétaire".

C'est pour ça que j'ai toujours pas de mac dans les mains je crois, mais je commence quand même à lorgner dangereusement dessus.

edit : et contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire ici, sous mac tu perds pas ton temps à la souris, il y a aussi des tonnes de raccourcis claviers, pour ceux qui préfèrent.

----------

## Temet

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> ctrl + clic, le clic droit  
> 
> Pour le terminal, il se trouve dans applications/utilitaires, et tu peux acceder directement au dossier par maj + pomme + U.
> 
> Sinon tu fais pomme + espace pour chercher avec spotlight, tu tape terminal, et il te propose une liste de chose en rapport, dont le terminal bien sûr.

 

N'ayant jamais touché un mac de ma vie, j'aurais eu du mal à deviner.

Par contre elle, elle fait du DAO et passe sa vie sous mac... et ne le savait pas. Cherchez l'erreur.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   En schématisant mes propos : il n'y a rien de plus puissant que la ligne de commande et rien de plus simple qu'OS X. 
> 
> Sachant qu'on a accès au shell avec Mac OS X, on peut donc conclure ce thread en disant que Mac OS X est le meilleur OS.
> 
> 

 

Y a la commande emerge sur Mac OS X ?

Nan ?

On peut donc conclure ce thread que Gentoo Linux est le meilleur   :Cool: 

----------

## Kangourou

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> N'ayant jamais touché un mac de ma vie, j'aurais eu du mal à deviner.
> 
> Par contre elle, elle fait du DAO et passe sa vie sous mac... et ne le savait pas. Cherchez l'erreur.

 

Oui, je ne peux pas juger pour un utilisateur "non averti"  la facilité d'utilisation de Mac OS. Je dis juste que pour moi, ça s'approche de l'idéal. Mais j'ai eu des cours dessus, et il est vrai que sans ces cours ça m'aurai peut être vite énervé de rien comprendre   :Surprised: 

Edit: oui effectivement pour emerge ça manque ^^, on reprends les vieilles habitudes windowsiennes pour rechercher un logiciel. Mais par contre un logiciel s'installe en copiant le fichier dans le répertoire Applications, et se désinstalle en l'enlevant. C'est toujours moins ennuyeux que sous Windows   :Wink: 

re edit : huhu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-49.htmlLast edited by Kangourou on Tue Feb 20, 2007 4:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## salamandrix

euhhh mon post à la c**   :Laughing: 

Avant de penser à l'ergonomie en 3D... Il faudrait peut-être penser à faire en sorte qu'un utilisateur lambda de pc (GNU/LInux, micrisoft et autres) ainsi que macOS sache taper un texte en utilisant plus de deux doigts ? non ?  :Embarassed:  Mois j'en suis en trois ... Na !

Sérieusement tous les jours (je suis prof et côtoie des profs de tous âges ainsi que des élèves pour enfoncer une porte ouverte), je peux constater qu'un utilisateur sur deux ne maîtrise pas le clavier pour pouvoir écrire un simple mot... Alors on voudrait développer le graphique pour que cela soit tout beau tout plein mignon... mais mettons un frein... Attendons déjà que  tout le monde, y compris moi, maîtrise les lettres du clavier... afin d'écrire correctement [troll_on]Étrangement cela semble être le cas sur les forums linuxiens...[troll_off]

P.S. : Qu'est-ce que c'est bien man... Sous macOS cela existe ?   :Question:  [/glsa]

----------

## Kangourou

Oui y'a man sous Mac OS, sinon je serai pas en train d'en faire l'éloge   :Surprised: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> edit : et contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire ici, sous mac tu perds pas ton temps à la souris, il y a aussi des tonnes de raccourcis claviers, pour ceux qui préfèrent.

 Je n'ai jamais dis que les racourcis clavier n'existaient pas sous Mac  :Wink:  J'ai juste dis que pour moi et seulement moi, tout faire a la souris était une perte de temps" après c'est chacun son choix et je respecte ceux qui dorment avec leur souris  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Alors Exposé est une fonction du "window manager". Si tu veux un window manager qui ait cette option, tu peux utiliser Beryl qui a strictement la même et qui est donc inclus par défaut sous Gnome dans une Mandriva 2007 (direct à l'install, elle est pas belle la vie ?) ou tu peux utiliser fvwm qui a un module similaire (aperçu miniature des fenêtres), etc....
> 
> Ensuite, ta phrase "en fait il n'y a pas d'API GTK/QT/Opengl" ça ne veut strictement rien dire. Tu ne peux pas mettre dans le même sac ces 3 choses, à la limite tu peux dire que GTK et QT devraient s'appuyer sur OpenGL, ou tout du moins le proposer. 
> 
> Ce que j'entends par API GTK/QT/Opengl inexistant, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de toolkit pour utiliser l'Opengl dans les applis au sein d'un window manager du genre beryl...
> ...

 

Pourtant actuellement ça évolue dans ce sens pour la partie composite (voir ma remarque sur XFCE et l'utilisation du flag xcomposite qui permet d'avoir la gestion native de composite par XFCE pour l'ensemble du bureau avec transparence, ombres). Et je ne pense sincèrement pas que les devs d'XFCE dans leur dernière version stable ils aient utilisé un hack pour avoir ce support, mais qu'au contraire ils se sont basés sur des fonctions saines. Mais pour que ça soit homogène pour tous les projets liés aux environnements de bureau, il faut laisser le temps aux projets de l'inclure proprement. Pour les pressés, je me répète, il y a Beryl.

Dans le cadre d'une boite fermée comme Mac, tu peux faire la même chose avec une distribution dédiée avec Beryl => Il faut vraiment que tu testes une Mandriva 2007, tu as tous les effets "out of the box" et c'est une distribution officielle, pas un hack ou quoi que ce soit d'autre

Dans le genre concept intérêssant, j'ai bien aimé les idées des mecs qui font métisse, notamment celle d'appliquer un filtre de couleur sur tout ce qui n'est pas actif sur le bureau, quand on le voit en vidéo on se dit que l'approche est plutot bonne. Toujours possible de tester avec un liveCD dédié chez Mandriva.

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que sur une machine Apple, pour faire tourner MacOSX il te faut un matériel Apple spécifique, il est impossible de prendre une machine Apple de l'époque qui fait tourner MacOS8 et qui fait tourner MacOSX avec les effets 3D. Vois-tu où je veux en venir ? Chez Apple, quand tu veux une nouvelle fonctionnalité logicielle, tu dois avoir le matériel qui suit. Avec linux tu n'as pas ce problème et je suis bien qu'avec mon Atlhon à 1.6Ghz et mes 512 de ram, je n'ai aucun problème pour faire tourner un environnement en 3D avec gestion de la transparence. Pas besoin d'avoir un COre2DUO pour ça. 
> 
> Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, on peut dans une certaine mesure comparer une machine Apple avec une console de jeu que les développeurs pourront pousser à fond.  Tandis que linux est plus un environnement hétéroclite... D'où un temps de latence plus grand pour la mise en place de nouvelles fonctionnalités fortement liées au matériel...

 

L'exemple d'une console est très bon, car très proche de l'idée que je m'en fais (c'est marrant que je donne de la valeur qui est en accord avec ma vision  :Smile:  ). Donc nous sommes d'accord sur ce point, c'est pas mal  :Wink: 

 *amand wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du code assembleur optimisé à fond pour une machine... Je veux bien la preuve, en 2007, qu'un logiciel soit plus performant en assembleur qu'en C par exemple. Je parle d'un vrai logiciel, pas d'un simple calcul de math basé sur des déplacements de registres et autres conneries style JNE/ JNZ  Je pense que tu dois pas trop t'y connaitre en code assembleur ou en code C ou en programmation tout court pour dire une bêtise pareille. L'avantage de l'assembleur est infime aujourd'hui voir non mesurable à l'échelle humaine. 
> 
> Faudra qu'on discute un peu en privé de mes capacités en ASM ou en C... je n'ai pas beaucoup de lacunes de ce côté là, crois moi  !

 

Si tu n'as pas de lacunes, alors c'est l'expression qui est mauvaise et les idées non applicables aux concepts de l'informatique d'aujourd'hui. Surtout avec les processeurs qui embarquent les "fameuses" optimisations mmx, 3dnow, sse, etc... Le temps de tout maîtriser en assembleur pour un processeur actuel, un mec qui maitrisera ces optimisations en C aura sans doute un bien meilleur résultat d'un point de vue perf (et son code sera "logiquement" portable). Bon pour une boucle vue en TP en 2ème année d'iut info je dis pas  :Smile: 

'fin bon voilà quoi, en 2007 je suis toujours preneur d'un exemple qui montre l'avantage de l'assembleur sur un langage comme le C.  :Very Happy: 

Pour détailler ma pensée concernant le Mac et Apple en général, c'est du matos et des logiciels plutot bien foutus, mais hors de prix pour ce qu'ils proposent. Ca fait des années que c'est comme ça et ça ne changera pas. Je rejoins la pensée déjà évoquée ici, comme quoi Microsoft et Apple feront la même chose sur le même matériel très prochainement. Et puis dans son domaine, Steve Jobs est bien le genre à retournée sa veste tous les 36 du mois : 

- processeurs PowerPC supérieurs aux x86

- utilisation des DRMs pour son baladeur

Tant qu'il aura des moutons pour suivre les 2-3 trucs de bien tant mieux. Ca me dérange pas qu'il se fasse des tunes de cette manière, il y a pire dans le genre.

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben moi je peux donner un vrai retour d'expérience. 

Il y a environ 3 j'ai un portable avec que linux, une gentoo. J'utilisait que çà. Mon portable arrivant en fin de vie, j'ai voulu changé. 

Moi choix s'est porter vers un ibook G4 pour sa taille, son poid, et surtout son autonomie. En tout cas, mon choix n'a pas été fait en fonction d'OS X.

Là je vien de changer mon ibook et comme par hasard j'ai pris ....  un Macbook core 2 Duo  :Cool: 

Depuis que je l'ai, c'est une révélation, mac OS X c'est génial. J'ai un fixe plutot puissant (cf signature) mais je n'utilise presque que mon portable. 

Pour dire vrai, plus le temps passe et plus je conseil a tout le monde de prendre un mac. 

Je m'explique. Pour 80% des gens, leur ordi sert juste à allez sur le net, tchatter, traitement de texte ... Le gros problème c'est que ces 80% passe tout leur temps a se battre contre windows (virus, ...) et malheuresement il n'ont ni le temps, ni l'envie d'installer linux.

Pour les devellopeur, je suis d'accord que linux est un super environnement, mais sous OS X tu peux souvent faire pareil. Et au pire, comme maintenant c'est une archi intel, ben soit tu utilise un soft de virtualisation genre parallels, ou t'installe direct linux.

En bref, au depart tu trouve OS X beau, et puis après un ptit moment tu peux plus t'en passer car tu te prend plus tête avec ta machine ...

----------

## DuF

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Ben moi je peux donner un vrai retour d'expérience. 
> 
> Il y a environ 3 j'ai un portable avec que linux, une gentoo. J'utilisait que çà. Mon portable arrivant en fin de vie, j'ai voulu changé. 
> 
> Moi choix s'est porter vers un ibook G4 pour sa taille, son poid, et surtout son autonomie. En tout cas, mon choix n'a pas été fait en fonction d'OS X.
> ...

 

Ouh là, y a un petit détail que tu négliges là, c'est le budget. Personne ne te dis, pour faire du net, du chat, du traitement de texte, j'ai pas besoin d'une machine aussi cher ? L'avantage, c'est que c'est plus joli qu'un PC estampillé medion, mais bon.

Pour te reprendre, voilà ce que je fais dans mon entourage : 

Pour dire vrai, plus le temps passe et plus je conseille à tout le monde de ne pas prendre un mac, mais de conserver leur ordinateur actuel. 

Je m'explique. Pour 80% des gens, leur ordinateur ne sert juste qu'à aller sur le net, faire du chat, du traîtement de texte ... Le gros problème c'est que ces 80% passent tout leur temps à se battre contre windows (virus, ...) et malheureusement ils n'ont ni le temps, ni l'envie d'installer linux. Donc c'est moi qui leur installe et ils continuent d'utiliser leur ordinateur qui se fait un petit peu vieux, mais pour aller sur le net, faire du chat, lire les mails, etc... ils n'ont pas besoin de plus puissant  :Smile: 

Par contre, pour mes petits cousins qui veulent jouer à NFS carbon, command & conquer 3, etc... je leur dit de continuer d'utiliser un PC avec windows, car ni sous linux ni sous Mac ils ne pourront le faire facilement (surtout pas sous linux, sinon ils me casseront les c.....s tous les 4 matins)  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Avant de penser à l'ergonomie en 3D... Il faudrait peut-être penser à faire en sorte qu'un utilisateur lambda de pc (GNU/LInux, micrisoft et autres) ainsi que macOS sache taper un texte en utilisant plus de deux doigts ? non ?  Mois j'en suis en trois ... Na !

 

Ne t'en fais pas, ya pire que toi ici sur ce forum, Enlight ne sait taper au clavier qu'avec ses 2 index  :Laughing:  (un comble pour un emacsien en plus  :Razz: )

----------

## DuF

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   Avant de penser à l'ergonomie en 3D... Il faudrait peut-être penser à faire en sorte qu'un utilisateur lambda de pc (GNU/LInux, micrisoft et autres) ainsi que macOS sache taper un texte en utilisant plus de deux doigts ? non ?  Mois j'en suis en trois ... Na ! 
> 
> Ne t'en fais pas, ya pire que toi ici sur ce forum, Enlight ne sait taper au clavier qu'avec ses 2 index  (un comble pour un emacsien en plus )

 

Clair, quand tu connais les raccourcis sous emacs, t'es prêt pour jouer à des jeux comme star craft avec des raccourcis pas possible entre les 2 extrémités du clavier  :Smile: 

----------

## papedre

Bon, je voulais pas, mais je vais devoir me bouffer du Troll ce soir !!! 

Je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir débattre tellement sur les Mac, j'en ai pas. Par contre, vous parlez tous de l'ergonomie, des fonctions 'hyper chouette/pratique', mais j'entends assez peu parler du pognon. 

C'est la que l'on trouve la grande difference entre Linux et Mac/Windows. 

J'ai installé un Ubuntu sur un vieux portable PIII 800Mhz 128 Mo de ram, avec cela, j'ai tout ce dont j'ai besoin. Tous les logiciels sont gratuits !! (pas besoin de tout crack'er comme font quaziment tous les utilisateurs de Windows). Et en plus ca marche (meme sur ce vieux tromblon !!), alors que meme pour windows j'aurais juste pu mettre Win98 !!.(j'aurais pu faire mieux avec une autre distrib + un WM léger, mais je manquais de temps). 

Maintenant, mettre une fortune, pour voir des petits ajouts graphiques, franchement, ca m'interesse pas. Linux a comme gros avantage de ne pas prendre ces utilisateurs pour des portes-monnaie. Personnellement, je ne comprends pas cette attrait pour Beryl/Compiz. Pour moi, il n'ajoute rien à l'utilisation d'un ordinateur. Je préfére avoir un WM 2D léger et rapide. (pour pouvoir changer rapidement d'appli ou de desktop).

PS : Windows marche bien car beaucoups d'utilisateurs crackent tout ce qu'ils ont besoin, mais le jour ou le systeme Windows sera protégé correctement, et que l'on devra acheter tout ce que l'on utilise, alors le nombre d'utilisateur Linux augmentera !!

Le rapport Qualité/Prix de Linux est imbattable !!

----------

## YetiBarBar

[Mega-troll] Qui veut améliorer l'ergonomie de son clavier avec un petit Dvorak? [/Mega-troll]

Certaines habitudes ont la vie très dure, surtout en terme d'interface et certains progrès ont du mal a être accepté. De ce point de vue, il ya des choses qui me manqueront toujours dans certains OS: le fameux ALT+F2 de kde et le terminal, la souris me faisant perdre un temps incroyable (surtout depuis qu'elle ne se balade plus au bout de son fil ...) mais il est clair que mon utilisation d'un ordi n'a rien à voir avec celle du commun des mortels qui veut lire ses mails, aller sur internet (qu'il associe joyeusement à IE d'ailleurs...) et surtout JOUER... 

(Qui cherche l'abruti qui a mélanger les lettres du clavier?)

----------

## blasserre

juste pour dire que beryl c'est pas que les fenêtres flamby :

- la fonction "exposé" quand on met sa souris dans un coin de l'écran

          avec les fenêtres qui continuent à bouger (video, IM...)

- la désaturation de la fenêtre quand X "estime avoir perdu" le client

- le fait de pouvoir rendre une appli transparente avec un alt-molette 

          (pour surveiller un emerge sans trop de pollution visuelle)

... et tout un tas de petit trucs qui aident à la compréhension du fonctionnement du wm. Par exemple : le cube que l'on voit tourner quand on change de bureau, ça peut paraitre débile, mais sans cette petite fonction les gens qui venaient chez moi comprenaient pas vraiment pourquoi toutes les fenêtres changeaient quand il avaient le malheur de mettre un coup de molette sur le bureau... quand ils arrivaient à faire le lien entre la molette et l'action. Avec le cube ils comprennent qu'ils ont changé de bureau. Je sais c'est con mais on n'imagine pas qu'il peut y avoir plusieurs bureaux quand on en a jamais eu qu'un...

Bref je pense que le fait de redonner un peu de matière et d'inertie à l'interface (je clique sur la taskbar, ma fenêtre se replie pour rentrer dans le bouton que je viens de cliquer) va au-delà de la pure masturbation oculaire.

----------

## Ezka

snif snif ça sent le troll fumant ici   :Laughing: 

Pour tout dire j'ai un Mac, des PC sous windows, sous linux, sous bsd, sous le lit et même sous les pieds alors je vais paraitre vraiment trés "null" pour pointer du doigts les faiblesses de l'un ou de l'autre mais : tout dépend de l'utilité prévue, de l'utilisateur, et de l'usage souhaité.

A partir de là, y à une chié+1000 de commentaire sur les usages, utilités et usagés ...   :Laughing: 

Mais pour trollé, sinon j'aurai pas posté : Long life Linux ! Juste pour la pluralité des combinaisons possible   :Laughing:  .

----------

## DuF

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Bon, je voulais pas, mais je vais devoir me bouffer du Troll ce soir !!! 
> 
> Je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir débattre tellement sur les Mac, j'en ai pas. Par contre, vous parlez tous de l'ergonomie, des fonctions 'hyper chouette/pratique', mais j'entends assez peu parler du pognon. 
> 
> (...)

 

Si si moi je l'ai dit   :Laughing: 

----------

## zsfrack

whouaa   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  c est assez instructif comme post je decouvre ion3(wm orienter keyboard) et dvorak(clavier modifie) ca devien presque un debat sur l ergonomie. En tout cas je pense qu il vaut mieu utilise a plein potentiel sous matos pluto que de n en acheter du nouveau qui ferat la meme chose et bien souvent de la meme maniere

----------

## titoucha

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> juste pour dire que beryl c'est pas que les fenêtres flamby 

 

Je suis comme toi j'apprécie les petits plus qui facilite la vie avec Beryl, j'ai d'ailleurs enlever les effets "flamby" et il faut bien dire que maintenant j'aurais bien de la peine à me passer de Beryl.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   Avant de penser à l'ergonomie en 3D... Il faudrait peut-être penser à faire en sorte qu'un utilisateur lambda de pc (GNU/LInux, micrisoft et autres) ainsi que macOS sache taper un texte en utilisant plus de deux doigts ? non ?  Mois j'en suis en trois ... Na ! 
> 
> Ne t'en fais pas, ya pire que toi ici sur ce forum, Enlight ne sait taper au clavier qu'avec ses 2 index  (un comble pour un emacsien en plus )

 

Quand ton activité principal est la programmation et non la dactilographie, maîtriser le meilleur éditeur de texte est mille fois plus avantageux que savoir taper avec tous ses doigts. Je pense même que toujours garder des doigts à proximité de Ctrl et Meta (= Alt sur la plupart des claviers) est plus productif sur l'Éditeur (en activité de programmation) que les méthode de saisie bureautiques.

Entre emacsien, soyons solidaires !  :Laughing:  

----------

## anigel

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Entre emacsien, soyons solidaires !  

 

s/emacsien/poulpes ?

----------

## fabienZ

 *amand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce que j'entends par API GTK/QT/Opengl inexistant, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de toolkit pour utiliser l'Opengl dans les applis au sein d'un window manager du genre beryl...
> 
> Tu n'as pas de fonction gtkBlendWindow() par exemple, qui va utiliser l'opengl pour faire ce blending. La gestion 3D de beryl reste séparée de la gestion des widgets...
> ...

 

En fait, c'est exactement ce qu'est censé apporter Cairo lorsque glitz est utilisé comme backend .

Cela dit, je ne suis pas développeur, et je n'ai jamais rien écrit en gtk, néanmoins, j'ai des liens vers de la doc  :Wink:  : http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/34/writing-a-widget-using-cairo-and-gtk28.

Donc, pour en revenir à  ton affirmation  *armand wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas de fonction gtkBlendWindow()

 

et bien théoriquement, tu en as l'équivalent : cairo-paint-with-alpha()

Bon ceci demande confirmation d'un gars qui sait vraiment comment ça marche, mais de mon point de vue de neuneu, ça se tient.

Tu peux trouver quelques exemples d'utilisation de cairo ici : http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=60, là : http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac ou encore là : http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.tar.gz.

Concrétement, sur cette image http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/attachment/wiki/WikiStart/cairo-dock-ss.png, le rendu est fait par opengl (en passant par cairo, puis glitz).

Un petit lien vers de la doc de cairo : http://cairographics.org/OpenGL.

Si tu veux une vraie bonne explication sur comment tout ceci est architecturé : http://jonsmirl.googlepages.com/graphics.html et http://www.cs.umu.se/%7Ec99drn/opengl_freenix04.pdf

Sinon il existe des toolkits qui utilisent Opengl : http://clutter-project.org/ , http://www.k-3d.org/gtkglext/Main_Page (et sûrement beaucoup d'autres), mais ils ne sont pas autant utilisés que GTK ou QT.

----------

## _Seth_

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Entre emacsien, soyons solidaires !   
> 
> s/emacsien/poulpes ?

 

Rahhh non ! Alors si même les modos tirent sur les cheuveux des trolls ou va-t-on   :Laughing: 

rm /usr/bin/vi && bash && export vi='cat /dev/zero'

----------

## kochka

Puisque qu'on parle d'exprience perso avec les bureau 3D, moi j'utilise au taf (chez moi aussi d'ailleurs) Gentoo + KDE + Beryl.

Je bosse donc toute la journée (Dev) avec Beryl et je ne trouve pas du tout que cela soit un gadget visuel. J'ai toujours 2 tonnes d'applis ouvertes et le cube, exposé multi bureau, zoom, screenshots, et aussi le groupement des fenêtres sont super pratiques.

Un truc qui a l'air bien pratique est le wall plugin : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCCVt0Wyn4M

Ca ressemble un peu a ce que j'ai pu voir sous Metisse dans les post précédents.

En plus, ca prend 5 secondes sous Beryl pour ne garder que les fonctions qui vous sont utiles puisque tout est paramétrable. Si les animation 3D vous donne la nausé, vous pouvez les virez pour ne garder que les améliorartions "fonctionnelles".

----------

## idodesuke

roooo pas mal!! il va vraiment falloir que j'essai

----------

## zeuss1414

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Puisque qu'on parle d'exprience perso avec les bureau 3D, moi j'utilise au taf (chez moi aussi d'ailleurs) Gentoo + KDE + Beryl.
> 
> Je bosse donc toute la journée (Dev) avec Beryl et je ne trouve pas du tout que cela soit un gadget visuel. J'ai toujours 2 tonnes d'applis ouvertes et le cube, exposé multi bureau, zoom, screenshots, et aussi le groupement des fenêtres sont super pratiques.
> 
> 

 

C'est quand même génial parce que tout ca existe depuis des année sous mac os. Et Beryl, ou l'interface de Vista ne font que copiez ce qu'a fait apple. Du coup quand Jobs dis que le nouveau OS X qui va sortir aura des année d'avance sur les autres, ca doit surement êre vrai vu que les autres copie a peine ce qu'il on fait il y a des années.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

>  *kochka wrote:*   Puisque qu'on parle d'exprience perso avec les bureau 3D, moi j'utilise au taf (chez moi aussi d'ailleurs) Gentoo + KDE + Beryl.
> 
> Je bosse donc toute la journée (Dev) avec Beryl et je ne trouve pas du tout que cela soit un gadget visuel. J'ai toujours 2 tonnes d'applis ouvertes et le cube, exposé multi bureau, zoom, screenshots, et aussi le groupement des fenêtres sont super pratiques.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Si tu as les moyens d'investir quelques millions en R&D tu sais quoi faire...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est quand même génial parce que tout ca existe depuis des année sous mac os. Et Beryl, ou l'interface de Vista ne font que copiez ce qu'a fait apple. Du coup quand Jobs dis que le nouveau OS X qui va sortir aura des année d'avance sur les autres, ca doit surement êre vrai vu que les autres copie a peine ce qu'il on fait il y a des années.  

 

Soyons objectif, beaucoup de choses ont éét copiés sur mac os X, de là à dire que TOUT viens de mac os X sans doute pas. (que je sache, pas mal de chose dans beryl n'existent pas sous mac os x)

Enfin, tout ça pour avoir une interface en mousse clickodrome...

Bref le mega troll de la mort continue quoi.

----------

## d2_racing

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Puisque qu'on parle d'exprience perso avec les bureau 3D, moi j'utilise au taf (chez moi aussi d'ailleurs) Gentoo + KDE + Beryl.
> 
> Je bosse donc toute la journée (Dev) avec Beryl et je ne trouve pas du tout que cela soit un gadget visuel. J'ai toujours 2 tonnes d'applis ouvertes et le cube, exposé multi bureau, zoom, screenshots, et aussi le groupement des fenêtres sont super pratiques.
> 
> Un truc qui a l'air bien pratique est le wall plugin : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCCVt0Wyn4M
> ...

 

J'ai bien aimé le wall plugin  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

De toute façon Appel ne fait que copier l'interface créer par Xerox, alors pour savoir qui copie qui c'est balèse et à ce petit jeux on peut continuer longtemps.

Les maceux, il faut bien qu'ils justifient le prix trop élevé de leur machine   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> De toute façon Appel ne fait que copier l'interface créer par Xerox, alors pour savoir qui copie qui c'est balèse et à ce petit jeux on peut continuer longtemps.
> 
> Les maceux, il faut bien qu'ils justifient le prix trop élevé de leur machine  

 

\o/ 

là je crois que tout est dit!

----------

## razer

On le trouve ou ce wall plugin ? Car c'est justement ce genre de fonctions que je trouve qui manque pour gérer les fenêtres des desktops

----------

## Temet

http://blog.beryl-project.org/

 *Quote:*   

> There have been lots of comments about “I want this or that” or “this feature is kinda hard to work with”. Keep in mind this plugin isn’t done yet, so some things are still in broken/proof of concept form. When the plugin is in a release you can expect that to more or less be its final form. Until then, it’s still fluid. 

 

----------

## DuF

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> De toute façon Appel ne fait que copier l'interface créer par Xerox, alors pour savoir qui copie qui c'est balèse et à ce petit jeux on peut continuer longtemps.
> 
> Les maceux, il faut bien qu'ils justifient le prix trop élevé de leur machine  

 

+1

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> C'est dorénavant très décevant de continuer à vouloir développer sous linux quand on voit le retard engrangé par rapport à macosx (je ne parle pas de Vista qui est une pâle copie raté du système d'Apple). Ca fait maintenant plusieurs mois que je me bats dans des docs minimales et inextricables, dans des forums à la réactivité douteuse pour développer un petit window manager et de petits outils multimédia dans mon coin en utilisant le composite et opengl, et c'est limite mission impossible...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Depuis que je l'ai, c'est une révélation, mac OS X c'est génial. J'ai un fixe plutot puissant (cf signature) mais je n'utilise presque que mon portable. 
> 
>  Pour dire vrai, plus le temps passe et plus je conseil a tout le monde de prendre un mac.

 

 *Quote:*   

> C'est quand même génial parce que tout ca existe depuis des année sous mac os. Et Beryl, ou l'interface de Vista ne font que copiez ce qu'a fait apple. Du coup quand Jobs dis que le nouveau OS X qui va sortir aura des année d'avance sur les autres, ca doit surement êre vrai vu que les autres copie a peine ce qu'il on fait il y a des années.

 

 *Quote:*   

> De toute façon Appel ne fait que copier l'interface créer par Xerox, alors pour savoir qui copie qui c'est balèse et à ce petit jeux on peut continuer longtemps. 
> 
>  Les maceux, il faut bien qu'ils justifient le prix trop élevé de leur machine 

 

 *Quote:*   

> là je crois que tout est dit!

 

Nan!

Que les logiciels libres soient mieux ou moins bien que les logiciels proprio c'est une chose mais le principal ça reste la liberté de nos logiciels, la liberté de les étudier de les modifier etc...

De savoir qui a innové j'en ai un peu rien à faire moi de toute facon l'innovation dans ce domaine n'est valable que lorsqu'elle est mise a disposition de tous! En gros aucunes innovations n'est valable si elle n'est pas libre...

Parce que bon le logiciel libre n'existe pas que grâce aux contributions de particuliers mais aussi celles des entreprises(surtout?) ça faut pas l'oublier non plus, le but du jeu c'est justement de réunir le taf de tous dans un interet commun c'est ça l'informatique à mes yeux...

Si vous estimez que linux à du retard dans le desktop c'est cool mais c'est pas en encourageant ceux qui ne jouent pas le jeu que les choses vont s'améliorer...

Il faut de toute facon opter systématiquement pour le libre au moins pour forcer les sociétés à participer.

Heureusement il y a énormément de gens qui pensent de cette manière sinon on n'en serait pas là aujourd'hui.

La véritable question n'est pas "qui fait mieux?" mais "comment faire pour améliorer la chose?"

Les mecs (même si ils approuvent le libre) qui préfèrent utiliser autre chose font ce qu'ils veulent mais ça ne nous concerne pas, discuter de ca sur ce forum ca n'a pas vraiment d'interet... (parce qu'ici il me semble que c'est un forum d'entre d'aide* avant tout).

A mon avis à moins d'un véritable besoin mieux vaut utiliser du libre mais comme les gens en général ne pensent qu'à eux même (chacun pour sa gueule) promouvoir le libre est une tâche à mon avis très difficile... Il peut voyager Stallman il n'a pas fini de se répéter le pauvre... Discuter de bureau 3d faire des comparaisons je veux bien mais c'est la facon dont la discution à été abordé que je trouve à chier.

-->Déjà d'entrée de jeu le titre du topic "Linux pour le Desktop : 6 ans de retard ?" fait aussitôt penser à un truc du genre: "mouais linux c'est pt'être bien mais c'est un vieux truc", on a forcément tendance à vouloir rentrer dans la gueguerre "linux VS MACOSX VS Windows" et de se lancer dans des discutions enflammés pour défendre tel ou tel OS... (d'ailleur l'auteur s'est même sentie obligé de préciser "Avant toutes agressions[...]"). Moi même lorsque j'ai vu le topic la première fois j'ai aussitôt voulu répondre un truc du genre "fan ou pas fan j'en rien à foutre de ta vie moi je la trouve bien gentoo" (mais je l'aurai pas fait)

-->Un topic intitulé "[OFF] l'ergonomie d'un bureau 3D" serait plus interessant non? Avec un titre de ce genre on est encouragé à donner un avis pertinent sur la chose...

--> Ou bien un titre du style "[OFF] Développement & Bureau 3D" avec une énumération de choses qui ne vont pas et éventuellement (parce que ça peut aussi bien être une simple demande d'aide" des propositions pour les améliorer.

* Evidemment les discussions sur l'actualité, l'économie ont, je pense, leur place tant qu'elles ont pour but de permettre aux gens de s'expliquer sur les besoins du libre, sur comment adapter les choses qui nous entoure aux logiciels libres (qui ont besoin de s'imposer dans de nombreux domaines), ce que j'ai dit dans le topic approprié...

----------

## razer

@idodesuke -> Ton post est intéressant car tu as recadré la discussion sur une chose essentielle : la liberté... 

Les logiciels libres, on a la liberté de les utiliser, mais aussi de s'en passer si on le souhaite.

Malgré tout, je pense qu'il est quand même intéressant d'étudier l'impact de linux sur le commun des mortels, comment il serait perçu si plus de gens l'utilisaient. Et pour çà, il faut le comparer à ce que les gens utilisent : MacOS ou Windows.

Je connais mal MacOS, un peu moins mal Windows, assez bien linux. Sur les 2 derniers, hors considérations philosophiques (disons que je me place comme le commun des imbéciles - euh, pardon, des mortels - qui ne se pose même pas la question), chacun dispose de choses que je trouve mal conçu/peu pratique/améliorable. Il se trouve que la première raison qui me pousse à utiliser linux est qu'il me convient mieux, et je peux tout à fait comprendre que pour d'autres cela soit l'inverse. Ce qui me paraît intéressant c'est de connaître leurs raisons, le débat est là je pense...

Lorsqu'on mèle le mot "linux" avec "grand public" les concepts de liberté passent au second plan, c'est trop technique ce discours pour Mr toutlemonde, c'est malheureux mais c'est comme çà.

Enfin, durant bien des années, je me foutais totalement que linux de ne soit pas plus "démocratisé". Je dirais même que cela me donnait l'assurance qu'il ne serait pas "pollué" d'aspects cosmestiques, de programmes ki-servent-a-rien-sauf-foutre-le-brin acheté à carrouf... Mais l'avènement de Firefox, la prise de conscience des Webmestres qui se sentent maintenant obligés de coder propre, des administrations qui n'envoient plus des formulaires en .doc, m'ont induit à croire que j'aurais plus à y gagner qu'à y perdre si linux était plus populaire.

J'en viens à la conclusion : je suis d'accord avec toi sur bien des points, mais contrairement à toi je pense que ce type de débat n'est pas stérile. Cette personne nous explique pourquoi elle pense que linux est "en retard' par rapport à un système plus utilisé, il y a sans doute à prendre et à laisser, mais son avis m'intéresse. Si il poste sur ce forum, c'est probablement qu'il connait notre communauté, et qu'il prône pleins de qualités à Gentoo, mais certaines choses sur ce système le frustrent (un peu comme tout le monde finalement non ?). Ce n'est donc pas une discussion stérile, essayons de voir ce qui serait possible de faire pour améliorer les choses...

----------

## kaworu

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> je suis d'accord avec toi sur bien des points, mais contrairement à toi je pense que ce type de débat n'est pas stérile. Cette personne nous explique pourquoi elle pense que linux est "en retard' par rapport à un système plus utilisé, il y a sans doute à prendre et à laisser, mais son avis m'intéresse. Si il poste sur ce forum, c'est probablement qu'il connait notre communauté, et qu'il prône pleins de qualités à Gentoo, mais certaines choses sur ce système le frustrent (un peu comme tout le monde finalement non ?). Ce n'est donc pas une discussion stérile, essayons de voir ce qui serait possible de faire pour améliorer les choses...

 

Salut.

Je me suis retenu de répondre à ce post pour ne pas rentrer dans le jeu, mais là c'est plus fort que moi.

Je propose qu'on laisse ce genre de discussion (aussi stérile ou pas qu'elles soient) pour les forums Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva (au choix) qui en sont déjà truffés et dont rien n'est sorti qui à changé la face du monde des logiciels libres (si oui me dire laquelle).

Ce que j'adore chez gentoo c'est que le forum (francophone, je traîne rarement sur le reste) est très bien organisé et maintenu grâce aux modérateurs (qui font du bon boulot) mais aussi grâce à ceux qui le font vivre. Quand je dis bien organisé/maintenu c'est qu'il y a pas trop de sujets qui s'écartent du but de ce forum : aider les utilisateurs gentoo. 

Hors là, même si je suis pas obligé de suivre ce topic rien que de voir durant une semaine un titre pareil ça me donne pas envie de venir (oui je suis sensible, ça doit être ma part de féminité). C'est idiot parce que j'ai vraiment envie d'aider ceux qui en ont besoin. Finalement y a rien qui va sortir de ce topic, il est pas spécifique à Gentoo, il doit y avoir en moyenne 3x MacOS ou Windows dans chaques posts et y a déjà 4 pages, le premier qui dit que c'est pas un troll il a la tête dur. J'étais heureux d'avoir trouvé un forum où on parle de Gentoo GNU/Linux sans se soucier (ou du moins avec modération) du reste, et là ça vire vers le coté obscure.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -->Déjà d'entrée de jeu le titre du topic "Linux pour le Desktop : 6 ans de retard ?" fait aussitôt penser à un truc du genre: "mouais linux c'est pt'être bien mais c'est un vieux truc", on a forcément tendance à vouloir rentrer dans la gueguerre "linux VS MACOSX VS Windows" et de se lancer dans des discutions enflammés pour défendre tel ou tel OS... (d'ailleur l'auteur s'est même sentie obligé de préciser "Avant toutes agressions[...]"). Moi même lorsque j'ai vu le topic la première fois j'ai aussitôt voulu répondre un truc du genre "fan ou pas fan j'en rien à foutre de ta vie moi je la trouve bien gentoo" (mais je l'aurai pas fait) 
> 
> 

 

ba voilà moi je le fais (non, j'ai pas mes règles).

Peut-être que je suis le seul à penser comme ça, que je suis déjà un vieux geek, et dans ce cas je prendrais mes cliques et mes claques dans pas longtemps si ça continue, mais je pense pas être le seul.

k.

----------

## Magic Banana

+1 pour idodesuke

-1 pour razer -> Ce qu'est un logiciel libre s'explique très bien même aux néophytes. Même chose pour les atteintes (DRM, brevets logiciels, etc.) à nos libertés des sociétés en logiciel propriétaire. "Les gens" (comme beaucoup aiment à dire) ne sont pas bêtes et il est tout à fait essentiel de communiquer sur ces points (devant un LiveCD GNU/Linux  :Wink:  ). Richard Stallman et la Free Software Foundation font d'ailleurs un admirable travail de vulgarisation. Lis les scripts de RMS sur http://www.gnu.org/philosophy !

----------

## razer

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce qu'est un logiciel libre s'explique très bien même aux néophytes. Même chose pour les atteintes (DRM, brevets logiciels, etc.) à nos libertés des sociétés en logiciel propriétaire. "Les gens" (comme beaucoup aiment à dire) ne sont pas bêtes et il est tout à fait essentiel de communiquer sur ces points (devant un LiveCD GNU/Linux  ). Richard Stallman et la Free Software Foundation font d'ailleurs un admirable travail de vulgarisation. Lis les scripts de RMS sur http://www.gnu.org/philosophy !

 

Espérons que tu sois dans le vrai, bien que j'en doute...

Mon retour d'expérience sur ce point se décrit dans les faits :

"Tu utilises linux, mais pourquoi ?"

"Parce que c'est ouvert, libre et communautaire, que je peux éplucher le code, ajouter la fonction qui me manque, créer des fichiers aux formats ouverts que je serais sûr de pouvoir lire avec d'autres programmes..."

"Ah ? Et concrêtement, cela t'apporte quoi ?"

/discours bateau on

"Ben j'ai pas besoin d'aller chercher 100 millions de cracks pour faire tourner mes applis piratés sous emule, et donc je me passe des spywares, virus et autres joyeusetés".

/discours bateau off

"Ah... cool, mais est ce que on peut utiliser WoW et paintshop pro ?"

/Discours abusé

"Non, finalement continue d'utiliser Windows, c'est bien mieux pour çà..."

Tout çà pour décrire le fait que pour plupart des gens vont à l'essentiel : continuer à utiliser les applis dont ils ont l'habitude sur l'environnement qu'ils connaissent. Là ou je te rejoints, c'est qu'on ressent avec le débat des droits numériques une prise de conscience des gens ayant dépassé le stade mental du mouton d'élevage se rendre compte des dangers des systèmes propriétaires de l'information, mais c'est seulement car on s'insère de manière plus flagrante dans le champ de leur liberté individuelle...

Pour répondre à kaworu : j'ai parcouru ce thread probablement un peu trop vite, néanmoins j'avais l'impression que le débat dépassait ses équivalents sur les forums généralistes style clubic ou ubuntu.

Il est encore une fois possible que je me trompe sur ce point...

----------

## Trevoke

Je me range du cote de kaworu en pensant qu'il est l'heure de laisser ce thread reposer.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je me range du cote de kaworu en pensant qu'il est l'heure de laisser ce thread reposer.

 

Moi aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## amand

 *razer wrote:*   

> J'en viens à la conclusion : je suis d'accord avec toi sur bien des points, mais contrairement à toi je pense que ce type de débat n'est pas stérile. Cette personne nous explique pourquoi elle pense que linux est "en retard' par rapport à un système plus utilisé, il y a sans doute à prendre et à laisser, mais son avis m'intéresse. Si il poste sur ce forum, c'est probablement qu'il connait notre communauté, et qu'il prône pleins de qualités à Gentoo, mais certaines choses sur ce système le frustrent (un peu comme tout le monde finalement non ?). Ce n'est donc pas une discussion stérile, essayons de voir ce qui serait possible de faire pour améliorer les choses...

 

Moi c'était votre avis qui m'intéressait... Ok, le titre de la thread n'est pas fin et subtil, et la déviation sur l'ergonomie des windows managers était bienvenue...

J'avais pas l'intention de lâcher un troll bête et méchant !

Pour ma part, je suis content, j'ai (re)découvert metisse qui va vraiment dans une direction intéressante par rapport à mes attentes...

En ce qui concerne Beryl, laissons lui encore une petite année pour être parfaitement fonctionnel (c'est encore très galère à installer dans une gentoo...), mais ça s'annonce effectivement une alternative intéressante à macosx...

Le couple gtk/cairo (et le futur firefox avec un rendu lui aussi cairo) sont quant à eux de bonnes petites avancées visuelles...

Pour la petite histoire : je n'ai de toute manière pas assez d'économie pour m'offrir un mac...  Et même si c'était le cas, je garderai toujours une gentoo à mes côtés !

Point final.

----------

